# Bluetooth help!



## Janet2012 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Nightly

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello Guys I have a Brand New Plantronics Voyager Pro HD and It works great!!! How ever I am not having any success with using it with google search or if I want to speak to type out a text message or listening to text messages or emails.

I dont think vlingo is my answer, but can someone please help me out with this?

I have a Galaxy Nexus Rooted with AOKP Build 28.


----------

